# Gold Rams



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

So i'm trying to get some good shots of my new rams, and as it turns out the male is super agressive towards the camera. Darn if he doesn't just look adorable when he's pissed off!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He's a cutie pie


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

nish lookin fish


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay, just snagged another one of him that's pretty good







the female is a little busy britches and refuses to stay still for her picture to be taken!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That first pic looks like he is saying "hang on a minute and I will give you my good side!"

btw ... nice fish and pics


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What did you do with your Bettas?


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I love the colours. Do you have anything in the tank with them?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

he is a kickass ram you have .


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay... pics of the female







her name is sophe and she's a real bitch to photograph. she's staking out her cave and quite reclusive. oh, one of sophe and the male together too.... i gotta get a new name for mr agressive there.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh yeah... and the two together. whoops i forgot


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

She's got a little belly on her.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rchan - bettas are at home with my mom.... and yes she does







i love all the pink on her too. the people at the LFS i got them from are very knowledgable and mentioned that she will pink up when she's in the mood for breeding- isn't she looking a bit rosy?

umbilical - 4 cory cats that they get along with wonderfully.

thanks everyone else for the comments! i'm really enjoying these two!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: who knew you can take good pics

and they look great


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: who knew you can take good pics
> 
> and they look great
> 
> ...


what?! me?! take good pics?!

hahahahaha. go figure.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i'm hopeless... here's another one of Sophe (i think?) lol. the male wasn't around for comparison so I just snapped it while i could.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice fish. I like the coloration in the back portion of his body


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

when she is mature enough to breed she will get a red/pink stomach. same with cons. she looks like she is ready. great pictures!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great looking fish


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

well the two of them have started quite actively cleaning a niche in the one rock... and she's turning even more pink by the day, so maybe babies in the near future?

any suggestions as to how to make them happier? i was gonna add some peat to my filter media. temp in the tank is already up to 84*


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

ive always wanted some of those...
nice fish...n doing a good job,sweet pics,n good luck hope to see lil ones swimming soon...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> well the two of them have started quite actively cleaning a niche in the one rock... and she's turning even more pink by the day, so maybe babies in the near future?
> 
> any suggestions as to how to make them happier? i was gonna add some peat to my filter media. temp in the tank is already up to 84*
> [snapback]850863[/snapback]​


84 is kinda warm isnt it?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

no i did my research. it said mid to upper 80s to induce spawning and for care of eggs.... by the way

I HAVE RAM EGGS









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=69981

check it out. they came through for me ALREADY. the female is now completely deflated and its soooooo funny. but they're being really good parents thus far


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

More pics of the growing family would be very cool. Congrats again.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

y'all will be the first to know when/if the babies hatch. lol. thank goodness i finally have a camera good enough for fry shots.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Those rams look great :laugh: Nice shots too









I may have to get some of those for my moms fiance's community tank!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Dovii Kid said:


> Those rams look great :laugh: Nice shots too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, get like two females or something... because my breeding pair, whew. the male is VICIOUS guarding his eggs. he beat the crap out of one of my peppered cories. poor thing only has half a dorsal left... and he's taken a nip out of the other 2's dorsals and one of their tails.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

Very nice very nice!


----------

